# PHP unable to load dynamic library pango.so

## cyrus559

I am trying to get x11-libs/pango working with x11-libs/cairo and dev-php/pecl-cairo but currently PHP scripts trying to use pango crash. Everything has built fine with emerge, and I had a terrible time trying to Google this problem.

I get this error when trying to load a script which uses pango...

```

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib64/php5.5/lib/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20121212/pango.so' - /usr/lib64/php5.5/lib/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20121212/pango.so: undefined symbol: php_cairo_get_context_ce in Unknown on line 0

```

Here is the output from emerge --info...

```

Portage 2.2.14 (python 2.7.9-final-0, hardened/linux/amd64, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.17.7-hardened-r1-CS301 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.17.7-hardened-r1-CS301-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_E5-1620_v2_@_3.70GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8169932 total,   3512444 free

KiB Swap:     499708 total,    499708 free

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 13 Jan 2015 07:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-lang/perl:            5.18.2-r2

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1, 3.3.5-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.16 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.jp.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 bash-completion berkdb bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt curl cxx dri fastcgi fpm ftp gd gdbm geoip gmp gpm gzip hardened iconv imagemagick ipv6 jpeg justify mbox mime mmap mmx modules mono multilib mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl offensive openmp pam pax_kernel pcre perl php png posix python readline rss ruby session sharedmem skey smp socks5 sse sse2 ssl tcpd udev unicode urandom xattr xtpax zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="image_filter mp4 upload_progress fancyindex flv metrics random_index secure_link sub stub_status gzip fastcgi access gzip_static userid referer rewrite spdy userid autoindex browser auth_basic auth_pam" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Settings for dev-php/pecl-cairo...

```

dev-php/pecl-cairo-0.3.2 was built with the following:

USE="" ABI_X86="64" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5 -php5-4"

```

Settings for x11-libs/cairo...

```

x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16 was built with the following:

USE="X glib svg (-aqua) -debug (-directfb) -doc (-drm) (-gallium) (-gles2) -legacy-drivers -opengl -openvg (-qt4) -static-libs -valgrind -xcb -xlib-xcb" ABI_X86="64"

```

Settings for x11-libs/pango

```

x11-libs/pango-1.36.8 was built with the following:

USE="X introspection -debug" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32"

```

Any pointers on solving this problem would be appreciated.

----------

## cyrus559

By enabling the gtk use flag globally and updating everything for that, I seem to have fixed the problem. Though, really this is a shortcoming in the package for pango which should probably fail if this use flag isn't present.

----------

